
Hackers Can Slip Invisible Malware into 'Bare Metal' Cloud Computers - richardowright
https://www.wired.com/story/dark-metal-cloud-computers-invisible-malware/
======
richardowright
Full post from eclypsium [https://eclypsium.com/2019/01/26/the-missing-
security-primer...](https://eclypsium.com/2019/01/26/the-missing-security-
primer-for-bare-metal-cloud-services/).

Also I assume aws baremetal servers are not vulnerable due to the nitro
security card
([https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=e8DVmwj3OEs&t...](https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=e8DVmwj3OEs&t=1260)).

